
Elizabeth Warren’s Excellent Ideas – Current Affairs - iron0013
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2019/04/elizabeth-warrens-excellent-ideas
======
uberman
Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon.

see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

